# Subdivision on Cumberland Island??



## AliBubba (Dec 6, 2016)

All, I know many of you have hunted and enjoyed the wilderness experiences on Cumberland Island. Below is a proposal from one of the Island residence to build a 10 home subdivision on the Island. Please take a couple of minutes to email Mr. Landon (elandon@co.camden.ga.us) to stop the madness and express your concerns. A sample email is below. The deadline for public input is tomorrow 12/07/2016.

Thanks in advance!

------------------------------------------------------
To Whom It May Concern:

Glenn Warren requests a Hardship Variance from the requirements of the Camden County Unified Development Code (UDC) Sec. 501(b)(3), to allow a 10 lot split with unpaved road frontage. The request is to allow subdivision of the property into 10 lots fronting on Main Road, an unpaved road, since there are no paved streets on Cumberland Island. The Camden County Tax Map shows the property as Tax Parcel 181 006 and located in the C-P, Conservation Preservation Zoning District with access via Main Road. Lumar, LLC is shown as the owner.

 A public hearing on the special exemption variance is scheduled for December 7 at 6 p.m. in Kingsland, Ga. If you are unable to attend the meeting and would like to comment, or have any questions, please feel free to contact Eric Landon at (912)729-5603 / elandon@co.camden.ga.us



If you are interested in emailing the commission, a sample letter is below.

Comments should be emailed to the Camden County Board of Commissioners and Camden County's Director of Planning and Development, Eric Landon, at:  elandon@co.camden.ga.us 



Sample Letter: Stop the Subdivision



From http://wildcumberland.org/?p= 1451 



For those interested in opposing the proposed subdivision on Cumberland Island, here is a sample letter. Comments must be received by December 7:

Dear Mr. Landon and the Camden County Planning and Development Team,

Please encourage the Camden County Planning and Development Board to reject the proposed special exemption variance requested for the Rose/Warren property on Cumberland Island.

The proposed 10-lot subdivision is completely inappropriate for the sandy, rutted Main Road and the property’s location, less than a quarter-mile from the Cumberland Island Visitor Center and main dock.

Construction of a subdivision so close to the headquarters of Cumberland Island National Seashore and its 50,000 annual visitors will be detrimental to visitation, tourism, viewsheds, watersheds, and the sensitive ecology of Cumberland Island.

Rare and endangered species are located on the island and could be affected by a 10-lot development and construction.

It would also be visible to all visitors to the national seashore and affect viewsheds and watersheds on the south end of the island.

Cumberland Island is a global biosphere reserve.  A 10-lot development in the heart of the visitor experience will detract from the beauty and serenity that visitors seek when planning trips to Cumberland.

Arriving on Cumberland Island National Seashore to find a 10-lot development right next to the visitor center will discourage visitors and damage both the island and the visitors’ experience.

Cumberland Island’s founding legislation mandated that the island gradually evolve into a wilder, less developed national seashore as retained rights expire. Allowing a 10-lot subdivision would be a violation of Congressional will and the public trust.

Thank you for considering these concerns.

Sincerely,


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 6, 2016)

People will always mess up a good thing.


----------



## b rad (Dec 6, 2016)

they been posting stuff all around Camden about it I doubt it will get passed


----------



## b rad (Dec 6, 2016)

they also have to get approval from the feds bc its a national seashore


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd say Lumar LLC has a pretty sweet deal going there. Not sure why they want to muck it up. Acquired from the Rockefellers in 98 for $3.5 million yet is only being assessed for taxes on a valuation of a little under $170k.

If you want to get up in arms about anything, I believe I would be blowing up the Tax Assessors office trying to figure out how that sweetheart of a tax deal works.


----------



## b rad (Dec 8, 2016)

http://www.blueridgeoutdoors.com/go...approved-cumberland-island-national-seashore/

guess I was wrong it got approved


----------



## Josey (Dec 8, 2016)

According to the link above, it does not mean that a subdivision will be built (which would be completely disgusting).  It just means that the current property owners will be able to divide up their property.

Who knows what will really happen?  Just so a bridge isn't built to the island, and the National Seashore part isn't impacted, this isn't necessarily a bad thing.  People who already own property ought to be able to do with it what they want.


----------

